# Ransomeware Whiterose



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*I have just spent several days assisting a local tech firm at reversing 'Ransomeware Whiterose' on many older systems (Server 2000/2003 and earlier than Win7) which exploits a flaw in RDP services.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...are-is-decryptable-and-tells-a-strange-story/

If using these earlier versions, you are vulnerable to this exploit. Win7 and up and newer server versions have evidently been patched already. The encryption is reversible with considerable effort, fortunately.
*


----------

